

Vulnerability in iPhone data encryption - av500
http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Vulnerability-in-iPhone-data-encryption-1008185.html

======
booi
I tried this actually and photos, audio recordings and music are the only
exposed things. The rest of the folders are empty. Granted it's an issue, but
it's not that bad.

------
jrockway
Security through hoping nobody plugs the device into a linux box is no
security at all.

